

Docker 1.3.2 – Security Advisory [24 Nov 2014] - kylequest
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/docker-user/IrjXTHA6jJc

======
kylequest
also mentioned in the release notes for 1.3.2:
[https://docs.docker.com/release-
notes/#version-132](https://docs.docker.com/release-notes/#version-132)

